
Russian Orthodox Church cuts all links with Constantinople - vermilingua
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45870939
======
wahern
Better article with more historical context:
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/15/russian-
orthod...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/15/russian-orthodox-
church-cuts-ties-with-constantinople)

------
forkLding
Constantinople is in Turkey, is it not? That must be an awkward relationship.
How have they not been disappeared off like the Nestorian Church.

~~~
wahern
They were a much larger minority until the Greek and Armenian Genocides (circa
1914-1923). It was Turkish nationalism, not Islamism, that was their doom.

------
mda
Istanbul, not Constantinople.

~~~
andreasley
In this case, Constantinople is short for "Patriarchate of Constantinople",
which is still called that.

